# VW Cabrio Oil Low Pressure Idiot Light Comes & Beeping At 25 MPH



## drsinisterr69 (May 25, 2011)

*VW Cabrio Oil Low Pressure Idiot Light Comes & Beeping At 15-20 MPH*

I have a 1996 Cabrio 2.0 Liter Automatic. When I go over 15-20 MPH. The low oil pressure light comes on, flashing and an annoying beeping sound. Good oil pressure, tried new sensors, oil filter housing and cylinder head. When I ground the wire going to the sensor on the oil filter housing it doesn't come on. I tried another instrument cluster also, still the same?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your car has what VW calls "Dynamic Oil Pressure Warning" system, or something like that. It has a low press sw and a high press sw. They are "looked" at at different rpm ranges. It is explained completely in the Bently Manual for your car. 
What weight oil are you running, how many mile on motor are also things to consider when trying to determine cause of issue. And an oil press gauge will give actual pressures to determine is sensors are faulty.


----------

